# Angier's Emulsion



## bottlemania (Apr 22, 2007)

I bought this Angier's Emulsion of Petroleum today.  It's sealed in the box!  As much as I'm dying to, I can't bring myself to tear it open.  Does anyone have a bottle of Angier's Emulsion?  I just want to see the contents.  The stuff sounds nasty and kinda dangerous.

 Paul


----------



## bottlemania (Apr 22, 2007)

forgot to include the pic of the box...


----------



## marjorie040 (Apr 22, 2007)

Paul,
 By all means OPEN THE BOX! 
 How can you stand NOT to?!!
 I would not, however, take a dose! Yipes!!


----------



## marjorie040 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hold up! Paul....
 follow the link and you can see a picture of the bottle!

http://www.rubylane.com/shops/drury/item/C5386


----------



## bottlemania (Apr 23, 2007)

Ughhh, GROSS!  I followed that link.  It was just as I thought.  Basically after 80 years, it's like a bottle of Vaseline...for your insides.  Yuck.  Thanks for the link.  Here's an old ad for Angier's.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 23, 2007)

YEEEEEUUUUUUUKKKKK!!!!!

 One wonders just how many healthy kids were brought to deaths door with these types of "cures". It's a wonder humans ever made it out of the 19th century.


----------



## bottlemania (Apr 23, 2007)

Nah, it's stayin' in the box.  If you follow the link that Marjorie provided, it's really gross lookin' stuff.  The online store that the link takes you to is selling their's for 65 bucks.  Mine was 10!  The value isn't really an issue for me.  

 Paul


----------

